
We've just made a FREE Rubik's puzzle app, your critique is appreciated - ho4ngt
We&#x27;re adding some more cubes, any specific cube that you&#x27;d love to solve, please let us know! Your comments and suggestions are also appreciated, we strive to build the best app we can for Rubik&#x27;s puzzle enthusiasts. Thanks!<p>The app is available on the App Store and Google Play:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1127743804<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.cliqurs.speedcubers
======
Someone
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1127743804](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1127743804)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cliqurs.sp...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cliqurs.speedcubers)

And nitpick: free with in-app purchases.

~~~
ho4ngt
If you're good at solving the puzzle, you'll be awarded enough gems to unlock
all the cubes, no need to make any IAP. We think it's more exciting that way
than having all the cubes already unlocked, it's good to have goals to pursue.

------
kartD
Ask the mods to edit the title. The title should be ShowHN: We've just made a
FREE Rubik's puzzle app

~~~
ho4ngt
Thanks, kartD! I'm still learning my way around HN.

